# 
,    ,   .

----------


## Viola

, ...



.                                                        05    2002 .


  4



  ջ


               :
1.     ..        .
2.          .   1200    ( ).
3.        ..,     ,   .
4.   ..  :      8:00  22:00.





 ջ                                 ______________   ..

..

----------


## Irisha

,  1200?  -.   ?

----------


## Irisha

,    ?  ,  ?

----------


## stas

*Irisha*

----------


## Meteli

:Embarrassment:  

 -  ,        /  ,       . ?  

        1000 ,   /  -   ..        ,     .
   (152-54) -     ,  847-46 - / .
      .

 :Wow:

----------


## lina_L

> -  ,        /  ,       . ?


 , ...       ,       ,       ,
     ,

----------


## Meteli

> , ...       ,       ,       ,
>      ,


 ,             ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

. , ,           .   ?

----------


## KatushkaSolnishko

!!!  !
 ,        .   ,     ,      :mad  ,    - ,    ,  ,                ... ,    ?  ,     ???  :Wow:

----------


## stas

,     .

          ,      (     ).

----------

KatushkaSolnishko  -       +

----------


## KatushkaSolnishko

!!!
KatushkaSolnishko -       + 

  ???

----------


## stas

,     .

----------

,  -  ?    ,   .          15%?

----------


## BuhBuh

"18)   , ,     ,     ;"
,        .

----------

,                ,  -  ?

----------


## stas

** ,  .

----------


## ˸

?

----------


## mizeri

,         ,         ( ),         (   ,    ..).      ,     .        (      -    ,        :Wink: ).
 :
1.         ,        .
+       .
-   ,          (    ),       .
2.    
+  
-   , .. -   -        ,           
3.       , ..                ,    , . 50-100
+    
-    -   , ..       ,       -           ,    :Big Grin: 
   ?

----------


## 23

!
       .    -500 .     .           .    ,     .      ???

----------

